# LED Day lights



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi guys wanted you opinion on day lights on my R34 GTR I was considering fitting a pair in the lower mesh of the bumper where the Fog lights would fit but I’m not sure if this will make it look chavy? Has anyone done this on a R34 GTR before?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

First question would be to ask why?


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

I really like the way they look to be honest, I seen a VW Scirocco a few weeks back with a set on and they seriously looked the business I’m not sure if they were factory fitted or after market?


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

your opinion guys?


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Personally i would say no. But it's your car, the kits aren't that expensive, give it a go. If you don't like it just sell it on (the lights that is not the car)!


----------



## signalr32 (Mar 21, 2011)

No... No... No... Look just cause VW, Audi, Porsche and so fourth do it, doesnt mean your car was meant for it... 

The best bet is do this.. park you car out a window. Then in an instance look outside the window and imagine to yourself what it would look like with the lights.. What ever comes to your mind is your answer.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

no..not for me. ill spend it on other mods instead. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

My opinion:

If you integrated them into the headlamps they would be better.
If they didn't make stupid patterns that would also be better.

Whatever happens a decent job will look miles better than a half arsed attempt and it is you car so do what you want really. It's not for me mind.


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

i've integrated lights into the indicator units, they don't look out of place whereas i think led units on the lower mesh would.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Perhaps a set of angel eyes while you're at it, but don't forget to give the rear end some attention - Lexus lights are soooooo cool


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

bashman40 said:


> your opinion guys?


hi,

I've been seriously thinking about doing this as well. The LED strip would have to be on/in the mesh as suggested.

To be honest, I'd only use them when the full headlights are on because I think they look a bit daft on during normal daylight.

Oh, and a seperate manual switch to put them on/off. 

I've heard that the car can fail MOT if the aftermarket LED strips are fitted and come on with dipped lights (this could be wrong, just passing on what I was told though..)

cheers

Tal


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> Perhaps a set of angel eyes while you're at it, but don't forget to give the rear end some attention - Lexus lights are soooooo cool


ouch.....:flame:


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

I personally like them as long as they don't have wavey patterns. All modern cars have them now by law so it's not a chav add-on (unless it's a cheapo led strip from ebay).

I have a set of Philips DRL on my R33, I think it looks nice.
The kit is very OEM like and excellent quality, remember Philips makes the lumiled LED's and optics for many OEMs.

It's a marmite thing, fair enough.

http://www.led-drl.co.uk/daylight/


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

bashman40 said:


> your opinion guys?


Noooooo


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

chav uke:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Would you walk around with an umbrella up in the dry?
What is the point of these stupid 'day lights'?
What will be next, always having your windscreen wipers on?


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

bashman40 said:


> your opinion guys?


Fairy lights...don't do it uke:


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Personally i would say no. But it's your car, the kits aren't that expensive, give it a go. If you don't like it just sell it on (the lights that is not the car)!


I might consider the Philips daylight 8 as they look pretty OEM not a cheap EBay item. After all the work IV put into my car i won’t be selling it anytime soon! 



signalr32 said:


> No... No... No... Look just cause VW, Audi, Porsche and so fourth do it, doesnt mean your car was meant for it...
> The best bet is do this.. park you car out a window. Then in an instance look outside the window and imagine to yourself what it would look like with the lights.. What ever comes to your mind is your answer.





GTR33-MP said:


> i've integrated lights into the indicator units, they don't look out of place whereas i think led units on the lower mesh would.


I have been trying to imagine my car with them and I’m really warming up to the idea. The R34 GTR did come with the option of fog lights from the factory so it would be just replacing the fog light with day lights. 



Cris said:


> My opinion:
> If you integrated them into the headlamps they would be better.
> If they didn't make stupid patterns that would also be better.
> Whatever happens a decent job will look miles better than a half arsed attempt and it is you car so do what you want really. It's not for me mind.


No knight rider stuff on my car lol 


MIKEGTR said:


> Perhaps a set of angel eyes while you're at it, but don't forget to give the rear end some attention - Lexus lights are soooooo cool


I will leave you to put them Lexus lights on your Saxo 








Talski said:


> hi,
> I've been seriously thinking about doing this as well. The LED strip would have to be on/in the mesh as suggested.
> To be honest, I'd only use them when the full headlights are on because I think they look a bit daft on during normal daylight.
> Oh, and a seperate manual switch to put them on/off.
> ...


I was thinking exactly the same to be switched on with main light only via a separate switch 



Multics said:


> I personally like them as long as they don't have wavey patterns. All modern cars have them now by law so it's not a chav add-on (unless it's a cheapo led strip from ebay).
> I have a set of Philips DRL on my R33, I think it looks nice.
> The kit is very OEM like and excellent quality, remember Philips makes the lumiled LED's and optics for many OEMs.
> It's a marmite thing, fair enough.
> Philips DayLight


Multics have you got any pictures you can share with us?



mattysupra said:


> chav uke:


Matty do you fancy trailing them on your motor first as yours looks pretty similar to mine ;-)



R32 Combat said:


> Would you walk around with an umbrella up in the dry?
> What is the point of these stupid 'day lights'?
> What will be next, always having your windscreen wipers on?


Some would argue the umbrella could be used to protect you from sunlight lol


----------



## arch177 (Mar 29, 2011)

Please dont, i work for audi and they just irritate me! infact whenever im driving and see ''fairy lights'' in my rear view mirror i just think if you cant see a car without them on you shouldn't be driving


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

R32 Combat said:


> Would you walk around with an umbrella up in the dry?
> What is the point of these stupid 'day lights'?
> What will be next, always having your windscreen wipers on?


Haha
+1

Looks like the old skyline wants to hang out with the new boys...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I just cannot see the point of them, the aftermarket ones for the R35 look cheap and nasty and Audi have turned them into a daft artform. Why don't manufacturers do what Volvo have been doing for at least the past 30 years and have the sidelights permanently on? It serves the same purpose.

Your car never had them as standard or as an option and, personally speaking, I can't see how they could enhance the car.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I think the whole thing gears around our little friend the ultra bright light emitting diode.

They are not quite bright enough for headlights, and too bright for side lights. But because that are less watts that the maximum legal limit for side lights, they get used.

Hopefully, they will state lumins as a measure for lights, which they should anyway, and they will be banned.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

CHAV ALERT!!!


----------

